# Vinyl on corduroy



## Ken Styles (Mar 16, 2006)

*Vinyl on corduroy???*

My roomate asked me if I can heat press a vinyl design on a corduroy jacket he has

I don't him "I don't know...but I'll find out"

So here I am


----------



## hammered (Apr 14, 2006)

Ive done ribbed tees, but Im not sure how well corduroy would turn out. I get ok results on the tees because I stretch the shirt a little. Best I can say is, maybe a trip to the fabric store and pick up a small piece of same same material.


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

I dought that your friend will be washing a jacket very often, so I dont think it would be a problem at all. doing vinyl on ribbed fabrics works pretty well. Over time with washing, the vinyl can fall off. As I said though, if youre not going to wash the jacket often it shouldnt be a problem.


----------

